

Ask HN: Why there is no good Graph Visualization Library in Javascript? - wslh


======
revorad
What kind of graphs do you mean? If you're talking about charts, not graphs
with nodes and edges, then there are a few:

<http://highcharts.com>

<http://g.raphaeljs.com/>

<http://www.jqplot.com/>

<http://vis.stanford.edu/protovis/>

<http://code.google.com/p/flot/>

<http://dygraphs.com/>

<http://thejit.org/>

<http://www.jstat.org/>

<http://processingjs.org/>

<http://mbostock.github.com/d3/>

~~~
nmunson
Thumbs up for highcharts. Easy to use and really flexible.

------
madhouse
Which libraries did you check, that did not fulfill your requirements, and
why?

I've used both gRaphael (<http://g.raphaeljs.com/>) and jqPlot
(<http://www.jqplot.com/>) before, and found both to be at least decent
(though, I had a few issues with jqPlot, but switching to gRaphael solved
those).

~~~
mindcrime
There's also Protovis (<http://vis.stanford.edu/protovis/>) which has been
used for graph visualization.

------
gjvc
<http://code.google.com/p/flot/>

<http://smoothiecharts.org/>

